# Will fur grow back on nose?



## 2pups (Mar 28, 2010)

My soon-to-be-new puppy has her fur shaved on nose. She's not completely bald but it's very, very short. I am not entirely sure why the breeder did that aside from simple preference as all of the litter is the same even though mom and dad have furry noses. My new pup has a poodle-ish looking face now which is cute, but not the look I'm particularly into. Will the fur grow back?


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

If it was just clipped off, yes, the hair will grow back. If her muzzle had some sort of infection it may not.


----------



## 2pups (Mar 28, 2010)

Oh thank you! I just spoke to her and she said she did it because she cut the hair unevenly and felt it was better to start from scratch. No infection! Phew! I was nervous with these newest pics she just sent...


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

Did she say why she had to clip the puppies hair at such a young age?


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

It is a bit unusual to trim pups in such a way. Usually, the first haircut comes well after they go home to their new human mom and dad.

When are you getting your pup, how old will she be? and if you don't mind sharing, who is your breeder?


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Since the pup is a mix with bichon it may be the hair on the nose is curly and is better off being cut short. I gather this is a backyard breeder.


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

Cosy said:


> Since the pup is a mix with bichon it may be the hair on the nose is curly and is better off being cut short. I gather this is a backyard breeder.


ooh..her Introduction thread said she was "adopting" so I thought she was getting her new dog from a shelter or rescue. Didn't realize she was buying from a breeder.. I also doubt the hair will grow out and lay flat since the hair most likely won't be straight like a purebred maltese


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

myfairlacy said:


> ooh..her Introduction thread said she was "adopting" so I thought she was getting her new dog from a shelter or rescue. Didn't realize she was buying from a breeder.. I also doubt the hair will grow out and lay flat since the hair most likely won't be straight like a purebred maltese


oh, I thought the dog was from a rescue aswell.

Very odd for the pups noses to be shaved:huh:


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

amby said:


> oh, I thought the dog was from a rescue aswell.
> 
> Very odd for the pups noses to be shaved:huh:


Ditto :mellow:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

hmm sounds weird.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Good luck with your new pup.......I hope you will be happy with it!!


----------



## 2pups (Mar 28, 2010)

I brought them home yesterday. I purchased them from Cali's, a woman here in Upstate NY. She breeds AKC Certified Maltese and this litter is the last of the lineage of dogs that was cross-bred years and years ago when she didn't take her responsibilities as seriously. So, yes, she WAS a backyard breeder but in time has changed her ways and become a more reputable breeder. I am not condoning her actions, and until I joined this board I honestly had no idea what she had done was 'wrong' but I don't love my Alex and Alexa any less.  Their hair is perfectly straight. Alexa is ice white, Alex is definitely creamier (or as my husband says, dingier, lol) and Alexa is already sporting her slip knot. The hair on the muzzle has started growing back on Alex and is very long above his eyes, Alexa's hair is long all over but still needs help on the muzzle. Their great-, great-, great- grandmother was half bichon, half maltese. Cally Anne didn't want to misrepresent to me that there was mixed blood. From their looks I wouldn't tell. I washed them when I got them hope and blow dried them. They were wavy when wet but then when I blowed dried them and brushed them it brushed REALLY straight. I love them. I'm sorry if I offended anyone by buying from a backyard breeder. I am very sorry. 

Oh, they are 5 months old.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Nobody is offended...we just hope that people will take the information to make an educated decision not to support breeders who are not helping improve the breed. Puppy mills and BYBs are responsible for much of the shelter population in the U.S. 
BTW, there is no such thing as an AKC Certified anything.


----------



## 2pups (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm sorry again. The paperwork I have says Certified Pedigree TR-248712/01. I am NOT a bad person. I am a nurse, I care for medically fragile children and I provide respite for 2 quadriplegic vent dependent foster children 3 weeks out of the summer so their foster parents can get a break and go on vacation. I am a Christian, I teach Sunday School, I head the prison ministry and I volunteer in the food ministry when I have time. I am far from horrible, I think, (I could be wrong). I came here to join a group of whom I thought to be amazing and wonderful women and I feel ganged up on and unwelcome. Perhaps that's not the intent but that is certainly the feeling. I wanted to get to know you all, learn from your wisdom, and get to be the best Maltese (mutt style) mommy I could be. It hurts me to tears.... I shouldn't have posted. I'm sorry.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

LOL relax, you're okay. Welcome to SM.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

I don't think anyone thinks you're a bad person nor has ganged up on you. We were just a little confused, LOL. You shouldn't love your babies any less b/c they came from a BYB. :wub:

No need to be sorry.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Congratulations! Two new pups at the same time!!! Can't wait to see pictures :chili:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

2pups said:


> I'm sorry again. The paperwork I have says Certified Pedigree TR-248712/01. I am NOT a bad person. I am a nurse, I care for medically fragile children and I provide respite for 2 quadriplegic vent dependent foster children 3 weeks out of the summer so their foster parents can get a break and go on vacation. I am a Christian, I teach Sunday School, I head the prison ministry and I volunteer in the food ministry when I have time. I am far from horrible, I think, (I could be wrong). I came here to join a group of whom I thought to be amazing and wonderful women and I feel ganged up on and unwelcome. Perhaps that's not the intent but that is certainly the feeling. I wanted to get to know you all, learn from your wisdom, and get to be the best Maltese (mutt style) mommy I could be. It hurts me to tears.... I shouldn't have posted. I'm sorry.


no one thinks you're a bad person.

Its just sad when we see BYB's - people who are just breeding for money getting supported.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Please do not feel ganged up on -- that isn't anyone's intent here. We will all support you and your new puppies in any way we can by providing helpful information, suggestions, etc. This forum is truly wonderful and the members here know what they're talking about.

I think what many people are trying to get across (not to you, but in general) is that it isn't good to support a non-Show breeder knowingly. If possible, the situation should be backed out of because a lot of heartbreak could be ahead down the road. I have had first-hand experience with this. I lost my 1st Maltese Benson before his 2nd birthday due to a liver shunt from poor breeding. The reason why everyone comes across as "firm" is because most of us have been down that road and are just trying to help you or others avoid that same unfortunate path. Please stay with us and learn along with us.

May I suggest a quality dry kibble to feed your new puppies? Orijen & Acana Grain-Free are among the top dry foods you can feed, and feeding one of them would really get your puppies off to a GREAT start! I personally feed Orijen 6 Fresh Fish, as do a few others, and a number of members feed Acana Pacifica. Please feel free to PM me if you have any questions about caring for your new puppies.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Welcome and please post pictures, we love pictures.


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

:Welcome 3:

No need the feel ganged up on. Everyone here only has the best of intentions. You are one of MANY who didn't go the show breeder route (especially on their first pup), so don't feel that you're alone. But, put it this way: you'll always get honest, straight-forward opinions and advice here! 

As others have said, post pictures and any other questions you might have (I have had TONS!) :thumbsup:


----------



## DebbieG (Aug 20, 2009)

2pups said:


> I'm sorry again. The paperwork I have says Certified Pedigree TR-248712/01. I am NOT a bad person. I am a nurse, I care for medically fragile children and I provide respite for 2 quadriplegic vent dependent foster children 3 weeks out of the summer so their foster parents can get a break and go on vacation. I am a Christian, I teach Sunday School, I head the prison ministry and I volunteer in the food ministry when I have time. I am far from horrible, I think, (I could be wrong). I came here to join a group of whom I thought to be amazing and wonderful women and I feel ganged up on and unwelcome. Perhaps that's not the intent but that is certainly the feeling. I wanted to get to know you all, learn from your wisdom, and get to be the best Maltese (mutt style) mommy I could be. It hurts me to tears.... I shouldn't have posted. I'm sorry.


Hey Newbie!
Don't get discouraged! The same thing happened to me when I joined. I felt like everyone ganged up on me. I knew about puppy mills, but not back yard breeders. Several people wrote to me after I was blasted for buying a puppy from a back yard breeder. I love my little Chewie and I don't plan to show him. He is as cute as can be except for tearstains. You can still learn a lot by reviewing the posts. Some people are really passionate about their cause. I don't think they mean to be so hurtful.


----------

